# GET THIS?!?!



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

ok let me tell y'all a little story at which i still find extremley retarded and disturbing. i was talking to my ex-boyfriend last night and we kinda got into this little fight. so he tells me to "get over him" and "move on with my pathetic life", then he pulls out " move on with your SICK life"!!!!!! i couldn't believe it, that jerk has no idea what pain is compared to me (and fellow IBS'ers) not to mention that it was really sad that he had to use my IBS to rip on me, like that really had anything to do with him and me?! GEEZE





















what an idiot!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

what a jerk!


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

how pathetic- hope u told him where to go


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If i was you i think i would dump this guy. It is not fair for him to use your illness against you. Luckily my ex boyfriend did not do that do me. we broke up through something completely un related.In time you will find someone who loves yo for what you are and will not want you to be something your not. IBS and alltry not to worry, he wasn't worth the hassle.Spliff


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Using an illness as a weapon is wrong, he needs to be castrated!haha sorry I take that personal. I hope you do away with him.


----------



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

I can totally relate.. my boyfriend isn't an *******, hes a great guy.. But hes getting very frustrated with me being sick because he doesn't understand it, and I won't tell him what it is. After I was hospitalized a few nights ago, he has just been really worried, and he hates that he can't do anything about it. We ended up yelling at eachother because he thinks I don't get out of the house enough. He is mad because I just dropped out of my highschool to take independent study. I used to get straight A's before my IBS got out of control, and beofre long I was flunking 4 of my classes. Maybe your (ex)boyfriend just felt helpless and worried about you, and he's just bad at expressing himself, or it makes him mad that he can't do anything, so he took it out on you and your IBS. I agree with everyone that it was completely wrong of him to say those things, but there might be more to the story. Ask him why he said those things before you hate him. Sometimes people get mad at what they don't understand...


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

It was tough when I couldn't tell my soon-to-be boyfriend (we were trying to date but my stomach kept acting up)... not to mention that I was also having panic attacks and anxiety as well. Sometime, I don't remember when, I finally told him. I don't even remember how. Now, nine years later, he's my husband and he eats rice and chicken and turkey and says that he's going to live to be 100 on my diet.I guess the trick is just finding a compassionate, kind person who will make you peppermint tea and put it outside the bathroom door with a magazine... who will stay up with you at night when your stomach hurts... who makes sure you eat so you don't get a hypoglycemic attack. How did I do it? Beats me.I think he's in tune to me because he had a brother who died just a few months after we started dating; he had epilepsy, and my husband remembers many nights of watching his other younger brother and sister while they all slept in the van in the hospital parking lot, waiting for their parents and brother to emerge after another grand mal seizure.There are lots of people who won't understand. I just try to keep a good sense of humor. My friends even see me as the person they can tell any poo problem to. I'm a poo expert in their eyes!And as for all those who don't understand, or refuse to, I just say f*&k 'em.Regards, Lilymaid


----------

